# SUCCESS!!



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

I finally found the little buggers. I went hiking up around Burney, CA yesterday at @ 4300-4500 elevation and they are starting to pop up really well. It was close to dark so I only picked about a pound, but at least I found the elevation. One footnote though: There were A LOT of false Morels and Fluted Black Helvellas growing all over in the same areas, so be sure you're adept at distinguishing the species apart from one another. I will still be heading to the Lake Almanor area, so I'll report back next week. (you'll need to obtain a Mushroom Permit from the ranger station at Chester if you plan to hunt them in the Plumas/Lassen County area. They are free for personal use.) Happy Shrooming!!


----------



## autuca0308 (Apr 20, 2016)

What type of terrain? Were you on a burn or logged terrain?


----------



## mcfarland609 (May 2, 2016)

Hey I'm from lassen county, if your looking for a hunting buddy let me know


----------



## morelsasha (May 5, 2016)

Hi JDaniels,
I will be up in Burney this coming weekend... mostly flyfishing with the family (unfortunately)... but hopefully with enough time to go gather some Morels. Is Chester the only place to get a picking permit in the Area? I'd love to talk directly if you have time...

[email protected]


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

Sorry for the delay in replying. Unfortunately I had a health issue arise that kinda took me outta the scene for awhile. But to answer your questions: I found them right along side logging roads within a stones throw. Also, you only need a permit from the USFS at Chester for the Plumas and Lassen county areas; The only other USFS district that I know of that requires OR issues permits in far Northern CA is the Goosenest Ranger District. Now I just saw proof of Morels and Boletes at the 4500-5000 ft. level on the east side of the Mt. Shasta area. My friend had about 3-4 lbs of Morels and @ 5 lbs of Boletes that he stumbled on 8 days ago. I heard there was also luck near McCloud, which by the way, just had their annual Mushroom Festival over Memorial weekend. Sorry for the delay. I hope this info helps bring you success!!


----------

